
How do email addresses end up on spam lists? - gillyzammit
http://www.allspammedup.com/2008/10/interesting-study-to-stymie-spam/
======
andr
Give me your email and I'll send you the answer.

------
timcederman
Where's the link to the original research? This article was extremely light on
details. Reblogging does suck a lot of the time.

Personally, I'm always amazed at how my plus email addresses (eg
joesmith+somecompany@gmail.com) end up on extremely dodgy spam sites. Some
companies are definitely taking the low road with some easy money.

------
jmah
TFA: "Every day, millions of people receive dozens of unsolicited commercial
emails, known popularly as 'spam.'"

This on a site called "All Spammed Up"? Something feels wrong.

------
ErrantX
umm I really dont think this can count as _new_ research. I kinda assumed
everyone new this already!

Although I guess it's nice to see it confirmed....

